# Russian On Fatty



## Riaz (12/3/14)

so while my battery for the SVD is charging, i put the russian on my 1300mah ego battery.

i must say, this little battery is not too bad for the russian.

in case you wondering where the name 'fatty' comes from, well i gave this name to the battery when i got it LOL

short and fat.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Impressive

Whats the resistance of the coil?


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

its a 1.6ohm coil.

surprisingly enough, this battery gives the russian a lekker kick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

